# ''STYLISTICS LA'' 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB''
HOPE TO SEE EVERY BODY THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

COUNT ME INC.... I mean me in.... Got to show love to kids man... 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/geA02PdNVBI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/geA02PdNVBI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
:biggrin: I love this song....


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 27 2010, 11:50 PM~18160636
> *COUNT ME INC.... I mean me in.... Got to show love to kids man...
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/geA02PdNVBI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/geA02PdNVBI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...


TTT


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jul 27 2010, 08:40 PM~18158536
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

T T T


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

COUNT US IN....TTT...
:biggrin: 
STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 29 2010, 09:51 AM~18173114
> *COUNT US IN....TTT...
> :biggrin:
> STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE.
> *


I KNOW BROTHER WE ALLWAS DO A BIG GASIAS FOR UR SUPPORT STREETSTYLE


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

See you there..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> [/quot
> WOOD UP HOMIE R U COMING DOWN TO SUPPORT
> THE HOMIES CANIJO!!!!!


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

That's right brothers, its that time again for that black n gold toy drive. Looking forward to see all of you again same spot as always. A big  thanks in advance for all of you that will come and support once again


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackngold_@Jul 30 2010, 08:04 PM~18189439
> *That's right brothers, its that time again for that black n gold toy drive. Looking forward to see all of you again same spot as always. A big   thanks in advance for all of you that will come and support once again
> *


THATS RIGHT BIG HOMIE COMO ANDAS???


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 29 2010, 08:51 AM~18173114
> *COUNT US IN....TTT...
> :biggrin:
> STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE.
> *


SE.E YOU GUYS THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

USO L.A. WILL BE THERE WITH HH


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 30 2010, 08:11 PM~18189943
> *USO L.A. WILL BE THERE WITH HH
> *


SEE YOU GUYS THERE . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE OTRA VES :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 30 2010, 10:16 PM~18190945
> *SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE OTRA VES :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 30 2010, 09:11 PM~18189943
> *USO L.A. WILL BE THERE WITH HH
> *


WOOD UP BIG HOMIE I GO TO UR SHOP ON MONDAY OH N THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> > [/quot
> > WOOD UP HOMIE R U COMING DOWN TO SUPPORT
> > THE HOMIES CANIJO!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 30 2010, 11:16 PM~18190945
> *SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE OTRA VES :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG LOUU SEE U THERE HOMIE


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Jul 31 2010, 11:42 AM~18193561
> *THANKS BIG LOUU SEE U THERE HOMIE
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave: :wave: ourstyle los angeles will be there


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Aug 1 2010, 08:43 AM~18198264
> *:wave:  :wave:    ourstyle los angeles  will be there
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIES. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Aug 1 2010, 08:43 AM~18198264
> *:wave:  :wave:    ourstyle los angeles  will be there
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

MONDAY MORNING BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump for the fam :h5:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

See you homies there.


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

pinky will b there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Aug 1 2010, 09:43 AM~18198264
> *:wave:  :wave:    ourstyle los angeles  will be there
> *


THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT SEE U THERE HUGO


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Aug 2 2010, 10:13 AM~18205922
> *See you homies there.
> *


THANKS JR I KNOW WE CAN ALLWAYS COUNT CON LOS FAMOSOS ''IMPERIAS''


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@Aug 2 2010, 04:37 PM~18209105
> *pinky will b there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS GORDO I LL GO TO UR SHOP LATER TO PICK UP THEM BUSINES CARDS
N THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT!!!!''562 KUSTOMS''


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

You know Ill be there......

Eating me a burger!!!


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Aug 4 2010, 12:44 PM~18227633
> *  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Rolo??? How you doing homie???


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Aug 4 2010, 01:44 PM~18227633
> *  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


SEE U THERE ROLO, AND THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT..........


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 2 2010, 08:16 AM~18205253
> *MONDAY MORNING BUMP :biggrin:
> *


WOOD UP BIG SPANK?!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Aug 4 2010, 12:38 PM~18227578
> *You know Ill be there......
> 
> Eating me a burger!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 4 2010, 05:22 PM~18230011
> *SEE U THERE ROLO, AND THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT..........
> *


XXXXXX2222222 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Aug 2 2010, 09:13 AM~18205922
> *See you homies there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Aug 4 2010, 01:38 PM~18227578
> *You know Ill be there......
> 
> Eating me a burger!!!
> *


HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SUPP FELLAS..GOOD LUCK...HOPE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE....MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for the homies.. wish i was gonna be there


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 6 2010, 07:18 PM~18248575
> *bump for the homies.. wish i was gonna be there
> *


Mandatory for the LA Chapter.. YOU ARE IN THE LA CHAPTER!!! Best be jumpin on a plane foo...


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Aug 6 2010, 08:47 PM~18249038
> *Mandatory for the LA Chapter.. YOU ARE IN THE LA CHAPTER!!! Best be jumpin on a plane foo...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 6 2010, 01:35 AM~18242896
> *SUPP FELLAS..GOOD LUCK...HOPE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE....MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO...
> *


X2 HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

L.A. MAJESTICS BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Aug 7 2010, 08:33 AM~18251159
> *L.A. MAJESTICS BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ILL BE THEIR TOO HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 7 2010, 11:49 AM~18252199
> *:biggrin: ILL BE THEIR TOO HOMIE
> *


Thanks for the support brothers see you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

u know were there :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

be there... bump!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Aug 7 2010, 08:33 AM~18251159
> *L.A. MAJESTICS BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT, ILL SEE U GUYS ON THE 22ND


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 7 2010, 12:49 PM~18252199
> *:biggrin: ILL BE THEIR TOO HOMIE
> *


THANK U GUYS FOR UR SUPPORT!!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 7 2010, 08:36 PM~18254277
> *u know were there :thumbsup:
> *


I KNOW U GUYS WILL BE THERE THANK U DELINQUINTS :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

:0 uffin: uffin: KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 8 2010, 11:16 AM~18257185
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT, ILL SEE U GUYS ON THE 22ND
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Aug 8 2010, 05:14 PM~18259020
> *:0  uffin:  uffin: KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


That's right brothers can always count on you! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Aug 7 2010, 07:33 AM~18251159
> *L.A. MAJESTICS BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 7 2010, 07:36 PM~18254277
> *u know were there :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BROTHER. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Aug 8 2010, 05:14 PM~18259020
> *:0  uffin:  uffin: KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES SEE U THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS C.C TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

you knowwww the big south side Los Angeles MAJESTICS will show support....safe me my trophy. :biggrin:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Aug 9 2010, 03:38 PM~18267224
> *you knowwww the big south side Los Angeles MAJESTICS will show support....safe me my trophy. :biggrin:
> *


Don't trip nephew its being specially made already.  :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Aug 8 2010, 06:14 PM~18259020
> *:0  uffin:  uffin: KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


THANKS KINGS OF KINGS FOR THE SUPPORT!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Its that time of the year! see you homie's there.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for my family and a good cause


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackngold_@Aug 9 2010, 06:46 PM~18269050
> *Don't trip nephew its being specially made already.    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: same spots ..??


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

who ever doesn't make it to this function, for sure will be missing out, last year me and my boys had a great time, and the year before that, and the year before that, and the year before that.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Aug 10 2010, 03:32 PM~18276659
> *who ever doesn't make it to this function, for sure will be missing out, last year me and my boys had a great time, and the year before that, and the year before that, and the year before that.
> *


THANKS DANNY BOY!!!


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT VEGAS CHAPTER WILL BE THERE FO SHO!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Aug 10 2010, 05:32 PM~18276659
> *who ever doesn't make it to this function, for sure will be missing out, last year me and my boys had a great time, and the year before that, and the year before that, and the year before that.
> *


Real Talk :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Aug 11 2010, 02:20 PM~18285458
> *TTT VEGAS CHAPTER WILL BE THERE FO SHO!
> *


THANKS BROTHERS!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

sickone photography will cover this event


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Aug 10 2010, 02:32 PM~18276659
> *who ever doesn't make it to this function, for sure will be missing out, last year me and my boys had a great time, and the year before that, and the year before that, and the year before that.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WILL BE ON AND CRACKING.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> sickone photography will cover this event
> [/quote :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump

whats good joe...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I was looking forward to meeting you guy's on my trip to Cali.. Due to circumstances beyond my control I was unable catch with you's, see you guys next year...

Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 14 2010, 08:38 PM~18310870
> *I was looking forward to meeting you guy's on my trip to Cali.. Due to circumstances beyond my control I was unable catch with you's, see you guys next year...
> 
> Homie Styln 69 Impala
> ...


its all goood john next year brother!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for my long distance brothas... 

and for a great event


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Aug 13 2010, 12:24 AM~18299232
> *sickone photography will cover this event
> *


THANKS


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

CATEGORIES FOR THE STYLISTICS 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
55 and OLDER ORGINAL CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
55 and OLDER CUSTOM CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
56 to 59 ORIGINAL CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
56 to 59 CUSTOM CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
60 to 64 ORIGINAL CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
60 to 64 CUSTOM CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
65 to 69 ORIGINAL CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
70 to 79 CUSTOM CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
80 and UP CUSTOM CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
89 and OLDER LUX CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
90 and NEWER LUX CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
EL CAMINO and WAGONS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
TRUCKS 59 and OLDER ORIGINAL CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
TRUCKS 59 and OLDER CUSTOM CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
TRUCKS 60 and NEWER CUSTOM CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
SUVs CUSTOM CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
EURO CUSTOM CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
BIKES 16'' CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
BIKES 2O'' CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
TRIKS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
MOTORCYCLES 1ST 2ND and 3RD
59 and OLDER CV CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
60 and NEWER CV CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
HOT ROD CLASS 1STand 2ND
BEST PEDDLE 1ST and 2ND
MOST MEMBERS 6FT TROPHY + 100 $
BEST OF SHOW 6FT TROPHY + 100 $
BEST LOW RIDER 4FT TROPHY
BEST BOM 4FT TROPHY
BEST TRUCK 4FT TROPHY


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 16 2010, 06:53 PM~18326780
> *CATEGORIES FOR THE STYLISTICS 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
> 55 and OLDER ORGINAL CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
> 55 and OLDER CUSTOM CLASS  1ST 2ND and 3RD
> ...


LONGEST DISTACE,, :biggrin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

there's only one class for the bikes??? or is there street,mild,full custom ??


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Big up for the homies. Best of Friends Los Angeles will be there


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> there's only one class for the bikes??? or ihere street,mild,full custom ??
> [/b]


BIKES 16'' 1ST 2ND AND 3RD
BIKES 20'' 1ST 2ND AND 3RD
HOPEHOLLY NEXT YEAR WE ADDDED MORE CATEGORIES FOR BIKES


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

to the top


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 16 2010, 12:27 PM~18322303
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Aug 16 2010, 11:08 PM~18329334
> *Big up for the homies. Best of Friends Los Angeles will be there
> *


THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT SEE U THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.  :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18326780
> *CATEGORIES FOR THE STYLISTICS 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
> 55 and OLDER ORGINAL CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
> 55 and OLDER CUSTOM CLASS  1ST 2ND and 3RD
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

NO LONGEST DISTANCE...  :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 17 2010, 11:53 PM~18339733
> *NO LONGEST DISTANCE...   :biggrin:
> *


Q SI NO NO VIENES OQ?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 10:59 PM~18339799
> *Q SI NO NO VIENES OQ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bumpp for the fam


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Aug 16 2010, 10:08 PM~18329334
> *Big up for the homies. Best of Friends Los Angeles will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANK YOU FOR UR SUPPORT.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Aug 18 2010, 03:58 PM~18345143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE BE THERE HOMIE


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 17 2010, 11:53 PM~18339733
> *NO LONGEST DISTANCE...   :biggrin:
> *


WE SHUD ROLL UP DER TOGETHER LOKO!!! GOD WILLING I SHUD BE READY BY THAN!!!!


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 19 2010, 08:46 AM~18351738
> *WE SHUD ROLL UP DER TOGETHER LOKO!!! GOD WILLING I SHUD BE READY BY THAN!!!!
> *


  come thru homie....be god to see you out there!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

T T T


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 30 2010, 08:11 PM~18189943
> *USO L.A. WILL BE THERE WITH HH
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES SEE YOU THERE . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elsmiley_@Aug 20 2010, 06:50 PM~18365337
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 19 2010, 09:46 AM~18351738
> *WE SHUD ROLL UP DER TOGETHER LOKO!!! GOD WILLING I SHUD BE READY BY THAN!!!!
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the fam


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Aug 18 2010, 11:37 PM~18349636
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Q,VOLE VATO AI TE WACHO AND THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS C.C. TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Aug 23 2010, 12:39 AM~18380960
> *STYLISTICS C.C. TO THE TOP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

to the top


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for the best toy drive show ....


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

any categories for bombs? i see 55 and older?


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Keep this moving...:thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Aug 24 2010, 09:52 AM~18392520
> * Keep this moving...:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MYKEE!!!!!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 12:32 AM~18400081
> *THANKS MYKEE!!!!!
> *



que onda pinche george :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 25 2010, 01:38 AM~18400088
> *que onda pinche george :biggrin:
> *


WOOD UP HOMIE


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 12:52 AM~18400119
> *WOOD UP HOMIE
> *



how u been?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 25 2010, 01:52 AM~18400120
> *how u been?
> *


IM GOOD N U ? EY DOGIE WAT R U DOING THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 12:57 AM~18400135
> *IM GOOD N U ? EY DOGIE WAT R U DOING THIS WEEKEND?
> *



dont know yet, que onda talk to me


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 25 2010, 01:58 AM~18400138
> *dont know yet, que onda talk to me
> *


IM HAVING A BOLO PARA Q LE CAIGAS


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 01:01 AM~18400147
> *IM HAVING A BOLO PARA Q LE CAIGAS
> *



where at?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 25 2010, 02:03 AM~18400154
> *where at?
> *


IN DOWNEY CALIFORNIA


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 01:07 AM~18400176
> *IN DOWNEY CALIFORNIA
> *


I live in Downey,where?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 25 2010, 02:09 AM~18400188
> *I live in Downey,where?
> *


DOWNEY AND ROSSCRANS Q LE VAS A CAER O Q?


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 01:12 AM~18400197
> *DOWNEY AND ROSSCRANS Q LE VAS A CAER O Q?
> *



UN SALON O CASA, YOUR BIRTHDAY?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 25 2010, 02:13 AM~18400203
> *UN SALON O CASA, YOUR BIRTHDAY?
> *


NO LA PRIMERA COMUNION DE BOY


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 01:15 AM~18400207
> *NO LA PRIMERA COMUNION DE BOY
> *



ILL CALL U TOMORROW


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Aug 25 2010, 02:16 AM~18400211
> *ILL CALL U TOMORROW
> *


ORALE ESPERO TU LLAMADA ALRATO HOMITO


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 01:23 AM~18400231
> *ORALE ESPERO TU LLAMADA ALRATO HOMITO
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for my brothas


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 25 2010, 06:19 AM~18400627
> *bump for my brothas
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT FOR THE FAMILY!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18326780
> *CATEGORIES FOR THE STYLISTICS 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
> 55 and OLDER ORGINAL CLASS 1ST 2ND and 3RD
> 55 and OLDER CUSTOM CLASS  1ST 2ND and 3RD
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Aug 25 2010, 01:31 PM~18403329
> *devotions will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT! DEVOTIONS CC


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump

best toy drive out there


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 26 2010, 02:37 PM~18413049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JAIMITO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lets keep this on top


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

U KNOW THE WESTSIDE FAMILIA WILL BE THERE CHILLIN WITH MY STYLISTICS BRUTHAS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Uniques will be there!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 27 2010, 10:54 AM~18420252
> *U KNOW THE WESTSIDE FAMILIA WILL BE THERE CHILLIN WITH MY STYLISTICS BRUTHAS!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMITO EY BRO DID U GOT MY TEXT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump brothahood


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 27 2010, 09:54 AM~18420252
> *U KNOW THE WESTSIDE FAMILIA WILL BE THERE CHILLIN WITH MY STYLISTICS BRUTHAS!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR UR SUPPORT HOMIES. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 26 2010, 02:37 PM~18413049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

not to be missed


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT for the homies


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 31 2010, 06:42 PM~18454823
> *
> *


X2 STYLISTICS TO THE TOP. :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Aug 31 2010, 09:41 PM~18456164
> *TTT for the homies
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

brothahood to the top


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*NEW DATE*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 1 2010, 11:59 AM~18460614
> *NEW DATE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT.STYLISTICS CC..


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 1 2010, 11:09 PM~18466674
> *TTT.STYLISTICS CC..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 1 2010, 10:18 AM~18459777
> *brothahood to the top
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 10:37 PM~18475989
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTT.. FOR THE STYLISTICS ..


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

ttt wus up STYLISTICS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT FOR MY CAMARADAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS C.C TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Sep 4 2010, 09:01 AM~18485372
> *ttt wus up STYLISTICS
> *


JUST CHILLING HOMIE . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Sep 5 2010, 08:54 PM~18494310
> *STYLISTICS C.C TO THE TOP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SUP PRIMO... :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 5 2010, 09:11 PM~18494927
> *SUP PRIMO... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MAN LET GET TOGETHER . NO **** :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LBRAY (Jan 11, 2007)

is there a under construction catagori


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*MILLENIUM WILL BE THERE *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## theone64 (Aug 14, 2010)

My homies from Best of Friends told me about this show am coming from up north with a couple of cars all solo rider status. Looking foward to this show.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Sep 4 2010, 10:01 AM~18485372
> *ttt wus up STYLISTICS
> *


Q PASA CON LOS DELINQUINTS?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Sep 4 2010, 02:03 PM~18486678
> *TTT FOR MY CAMARADAS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


THAKS TRAFFIC GEORGE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 7 2010, 03:34 AM~18504430
> *MILLENIUM WILL BE THERE
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPORT MILLENIUM. . .


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theone64_@Sep 7 2010, 08:04 PM~18510368
> *My homies from Best of Friends told me about this show am coming from up north with a couple of cars all solo rider status. Looking foward to this show.
> *


HOPE YOU HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPORT. . .


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 4 2010, 11:38 AM~18485805
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


WOOD UP LOKOS?!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Sep 5 2010, 10:03 PM~18494854
> *JUST CHILLING HOMIE . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOOD UP COMPA?!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Sep 8 2010, 07:57 AM~18514142
> *WOOD UP COMPA?!
> *


QVO .. KARNAL.. IF ALL IS GOOD..I'LL BE MAKING THE DRIVE TO YOUR SHOW.. GOOD LUCK.. MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT FOR THE BLACK AND GOLD AND ALL THE SUPPORT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Sep 8 2010, 08:56 AM~18514134
> *WOOD UP LOKOS?!
> *


Q-VO HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT CRUISE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 9 2010, 05:31 PM~18527843
> *Q-VO HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIES HOW ARE YOU GUYS DOING ? STYLISTICS TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP. :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 9 2010, 05:31 PM~18527843
> *Q-VO HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Sep 8 2010, 02:32 PM~18516479
> *
> *


WOOD UP GEORGE!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Sep 12 2010, 06:47 PM~18550407
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PRIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 9 2010, 02:04 AM~18522438
> *QVO .. KARNAL.. IF ALL IS GOOD..I'LL BE MAKING THE DRIVE TO YOUR SHOW.. GOOD LUCK.. MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..
> *


KOOL THANKS!!! EY BRO R BROTHERS FROM STYLISTICS SAN DIEGO WILL BE AT UR SHOW I ALLREADY TALK TO MIKE ABOUT IT..


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 12 2010, 09:32 PM~18550919
> *PRIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT ''PRIDE CC''


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Sep 12 2010, 08:32 PM~18550916
> *WOOD UP GEORGE!!!
> *



SUP HOMIE?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 26 2010, 02:37 PM~18413049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Sep 12 2010, 12:20 PM~18547424
> *STYLISTICS TO THE TOP . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Q,VO COMPA!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Sep 12 2010, 08:35 PM~18550954
> *KOOL THANKS!!! EY BRO R BROTHERS FROM STYLISTICS SAN DIEGO WILL BE AT UR SHOW I ALLREADY TALK TO MIKE ABOUT IT..
> *


KOOL DRO.. HOPE THEY CAN MAKE IT OUT HERE ....STYLISTICS CC. TTT


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 12 2010, 11:32 PM~18552233
> *KOOL DRO.. HOPE THEY CAN MAKE IT OUT HERE ....STYLISTICS CC. TTT
> *


they wiil i allready talk to mike


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Sep 12 2010, 10:54 PM~18552391
> *they wiil i allready talk to mike
> *


ES TODO HOMIE.. THEN PUT US DOWN TO REPP NC. SAN DIEGO.. @ YOU SHOW.. MEMBERS ONLY. CC .TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 26 2010, 02:37 PM~18413049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 26 2010, 01:37 PM~18413049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 14 2010, 02:11 AM~18562314
> *TTT
> *


ORALE!!!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

.....................


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T

for Stylistics


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP FOR ALL MY BROTHERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 26 2010, 01:37 PM~18413049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW TECHNIQUES L.A. WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS...  :h5: WE'LL BE THERE GEORGE....


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Sep 14 2010, 10:37 PM~18571042
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ''IMPRESSIONS CC''


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Sep 15 2010, 07:51 AM~18573250
> *U KNOW TECHNIQUES L.A.  WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS...     :h5: WE'LL BE THERE GEORGE....
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE!! U KNOW THE ''STYLISTICS FAMILIA'' HAVE URS GUYS BACK,LOVE AND RESPET FOR 'U' AND UR FAMILIA ONE LOVE HOMIE!!!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

t t t


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 7 2010, 12:49 PM~18252199
> *:biggrin: ILL BE THEIR TOO HOMIE
> *


SEE U THERE HOMIE AND THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT:-}


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES . STYLISTICS TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Sep 15 2010, 09:46 PM~18580198
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIES . STYLISTICS TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

FRIDAY MORNING BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

T T T


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Sep 18 2010, 05:39 PM~18599940
> *T T T
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

To
The
Top for the homies!!!! :thumbsup: 
thanx for for the tacos today, not only are the rides clean,them vatos can cook too!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Sep 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18606598
> *To
> The
> Top for the homies!!!!  :thumbsup:
> ...


THANKS HOMIE . IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU GUYS OUT THERE . TILL NEXT TIME STYLISTICS TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Sep 19 2010, 08:15 PM~18606598
> *To
> The
> Top for the homies!!!!  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for my family


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 20 2010, 06:58 PM~18614902
> *bump for my family
> *


YES SR!!!!!!!!


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 PM~18358333
> *T T T
> *


was up carnal hopefully i get the days off so i be there to support la mejor familia de el mundo STYLISTICS INC. :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by louie_@Sep 21 2010, 12:56 AM~18618769
> *was up carnal hopefully i get the days off so i be there to support la mejor familia de el mundo    STYLISTICS INC. :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE OJALA HOMITO!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BACK TOO THE TOP


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

keep this on top ... where the STYLISTICS are used to bein

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

BUMP!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump

great flyer


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY 9/24/10 LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Sep 21 2010, 04:38 PM~18625111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yea :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

ttt for my family!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Sep 22 2010, 04:26 PM~18635002
> *ttt for my family!!!
> *


X2 STYLISTICS TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Sep 22 2010, 05:26 PM~18635002
> *ttt for my family!!!
> *


LIKE UR SIGNATURE BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

BUMP ... keep this on top for the family


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!!


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Sep 23 2010, 09:30 PM~18647630
> *TO THE TOP  FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!!
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


GRASIAS CARNALITO!!!!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Sep 23 2010, 09:19 PM~18648164
> *GRASIAS CARNALITO!!!!!!!
> *





YA SABES HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT
FOR A GREAT EVENT


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

ALL RISE


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

STYLISTICS INC ttt where WE belong... 

bump for a great event


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

heard its hot as hell out there... must be them black and gold homies gettin ready for vegas!

bump for a good event!


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT See you guys there... What up Joe.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY 10/1/10 LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Sep 28 2010, 07:51 AM~18680442
> *TTT See you guys there... What up Joe..  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP CARLOS . WERE YOU BEEN HOMIE . :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Sep 25 2010, 01:06 PM~18659563
> * TO THE TOP
> *


THANKS DEVO!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Q-VO HOMIES...


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for my brothers...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

tops


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR MY BLACK N GOLD BROTHERS!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning bump

We'll be there!!!


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 3 2010, 06:15 PM~18725247
> *TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :yes: :worship:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

bump 4 the fam


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WE'LL SEE YOU THIER HOMIES :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Keep this moving... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ FOR THE HOMIES~ :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 4 2010, 08:18 PM~18735838
> *WE'LL SEE YOU THIER HOMIES :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUUPORT SANTANEROS!!!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TOO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS SEE U IN GUYS IN VEGAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 7 2010, 10:49 PM~18764473
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


CHIDO!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 8 2010, 02:16 AM~18765337
> *CHIDO!!!!!
> *


X2 HOMIES SEE YOU IN VEGAS .. :biggrin:


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump... for my family and a good show


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt while the homies drive back from vegas


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 11 2010, 08:30 AM~18781712
> *ttt while the homies drive back from vegas
> *


:yes:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for my families good ass show...

who else is comin?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA CAR N BIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 12 2010, 09:44 AM~18790233
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOOD UP LOKO HOW U BEEN ?


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 12 2010, 10:16 AM~18790814
> *SANTANA CAR N BIKES :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS . :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

To 
The
Top


For the black n gold STYLISTICS fam bam!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

keep this on top


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 13 2010, 08:11 PM~18803956
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for ur support


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Come and support it's for a great cause


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT FOR THE STYLISTICS FAM!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

to the top


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 26 2010, 02:37 PM~18413049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: FOR THE BLACK N GOLD!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for my fam..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

black and gold busy takin trophies today... 

get to tha toy drive.. no better cause, no better show....


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

"TTT"
FOR
MY 
BLACK 
N 
GOLD 
FAMILY!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 17 2010, 11:40 PM~18838501
> *TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP COMPA?!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)




----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

Black n gold 

To

The

Top


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Just a couple of weeks away from the toy drive. Will the real Stylistics Please Stand Up??? :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 20 2010, 09:06 AM~18859556
> *Just a couple of weeks away from the toy drive. Will the real Stylistics Please Stand Up???  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


YES SR!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump bump for the REAL STYLISTICS...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I think Mrs. Microphone Fiend is going to make an appearence with Mr. Microphone Fiend. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 20 2010, 08:06 AM~18859556
> *Just a couple of weeks away from the toy drive. Will the real Stylistics Please Stand Up???  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 20 2010, 08:25 PM~18865966
> *:thumbsup:
> *


see u there and thanks for ur support


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

TTT
FOR
MY
FAMILY


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2010, 10:01 PM~18867015
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

To The Top!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Oct 21 2010, 11:18 AM~18870362
> *To The  Top!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


A WEBO.COM


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 26 2010, 01:37 PM~18413049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

MY BROTHAS .... show up to the show...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE.....


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

OPEN TO ALL CARS !!! 
TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW @ BOB BIG BOY NORCO
" OPEN TO ALL CARS "
CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE TO R.S.V.P JUST GO TO THE LAST PAGE ON EVENTS S ONLY $10 TO PRE REGISTER BEFORE OCTOBER 25 JUST 5 DAYS LEFT - 
DAY OF CAR SHOW $20
www.melentertainment.com 
PLEASE BRING NEW UNWRAPPED TOY FOR DONTATION


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

TTT 4 tha homies and the good cause :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

TTT FOR THE REAL DEAL STYLISTICS!!!!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Carnales Unidos Bakersfield, Groupe Bakersfield, and Possibly Latin World will be follwoing me to the Toy Drive. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump bump ...

good to hear everyone comin to support


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 23 2010, 09:04 AM~18887478
> *Carnales Unidos Bakersfield, Groupe Bakersfield, and Possibly Latin World will be follwoing me to the Toy Drive. Thanks guys!!!!
> *


X2 STYLISTICS C.C TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS 2 MORE WEEKS TO GO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Que Onda George.


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm having a fundraiser at Progress Park in Paramount CA. Mary Ann Murillo who has passed away this last weekend was like a 2nd mother to me. I'm trying to help raise money to help the family out with the funeral arrangements. Please see the flyer for info. Thank you in advance for your help and donations.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Bump for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 26 2010, 02:37 PM~18413049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Oct 22 2010, 02:20 PM~18881452
> *TTT 4 tha homies and the good cause :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO I SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Oct 25 2010, 02:53 PM~18903815
> *I'm having a fundraiser at Progress Park in Paramount CA. Mary Ann Murillo who has passed away this last weekend was like a 2nd mother to me. I'm trying to help raise money to help the family out with the funeral arrangements. Please see the flyer for info. Thank you in advance for your help and donations.
> 
> 
> ...



:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I THINK THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER TOY DRIVE IN YEARS. :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 25 2010, 10:44 PM~18908678
> *I THINK THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER TOY DRIVE IN YEARS.  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THANKS JROCK WE GONNA TRY TO MAKE HAPPEN WITH ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY..... AND THANKS AGAING FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

THIS IS A LIL ROLL CALL FOR THE 2010 ''STYLISTICS 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
IMPERIALS CC
KLIQUE CC
MAJESTICS CC 
PRIDE CC
TECHNIQUES CC
SANTANA CC
LOS ANGELES CC 
USO HA AND USO LA
OUR STYLE CC
GROUPE ELA, GROUPE BAKERFIELD AND GROUPE RIVER CO
WEST SIDE FAMILIA CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
DEDICATED RIDAZ CC
ISLENDERS CC
HIGH CLASS CC
MILLENIUM CC
DELINQUINTS SOUTH BAY
STREETSTYLE CC
CARNALES UNIDOS BAKERFIELD CC
ILLUSTRIOUS LA CC
SOUTH BOUND CC
GOOD TIMES CC
UNIQUES LA AND UNIQUES OC 
LATIN WORLD LA AND LATING WOLRD BAKERFIELD CC
MANIACOS CC
FOREVER CLOWN'N CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
DEVOTIONS CC
STRICTLY FAMILY LA AND STRICTLY FAMILY SAN DIEGO
THEE ARTISTICS CC AND BIKE CLUB
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
BETTER DAY CC
LA'FINEST CC
WAY OF LIFE CC
INDIVIDUALES LA CC
SUPER NATURALS CC
AZTEC FAMILY CC
OUR IMAGE CC
MEMBERS ONLY FROM SAN DIEGO
UNIQUE LADIES FORM SANDIEGO
STYLISTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILIA WILL LIKE TO THANK U IN ADVANCE TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR UR SUPPORT....................................


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 12:36 AM~18909946
> *THIS IS A LIL ROLL CALL FOR THE 2010 ''STYLISTICS 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
> IMPERIALS CC
> KLIQUE  CC
> ...


~TTT~ FOR STYLISTICS CC:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 12:11 AM~18909551
> *THANKS JROCK WE GONNA TRY TO MAKE HAPPEN WITH ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY..... AND THANKS AGAING FOR THE SUPPORT
> *



TTT {STYLISTICS}! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

keep it on top, come support the brothas and the kids


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :yes:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 07:55 PM~18917205
> *TTT
> *


We taking Tru-Devotion? :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 26 2010, 08:20 PM~18917548
> *We taking Tru-Devotion? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: let's see im planning on it.. it's for a good cause


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 08:45 PM~18917886
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: let's see im planning on it.. it's for a good cause
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 26 2010, 06:45 PM~18915873
> *keep it on top, come support the brothas and the kids
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 01:36 AM~18909946
> *THIS IS A LIL ROLL CALL FOR THE 2010 ''STYLISTICS 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
> IMPERIALS CC
> KLIQUE  CC
> ...



:thumbsup: {STYLISTICS} :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 08:45 PM~18917886
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: let's see im planning on it.. it's for a good cause
> *


ITS FOR THE KIDS .STYLISTICS TO THE TOP FOR ALL MY BROTHERS . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

Illustrious Car Club will be there....


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tony bigdog_@Oct 26 2010, 10:18 PM~18918871
> *Illustrious Car Club will be there....
> *


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: STYLISTICS C.C TO THE TOP. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 26 2010, 05:45 PM~18915873
> *keep it on top, come support the brothas and the kids
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Oct 22 2010, 01:20 PM~18881452
> *TTT 4 tha homies and the good cause :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW IT HOMIE SEE YOU THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 25 2010, 09:44 PM~18908678
> *I THINK THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER TOY DRIVE IN YEARS.  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT . SEE YOU THERE JROCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 07:55 PM~18917205
> *TTT
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE HOMIE. STYLISTICS TO THE TOP . :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

''STYLISTICS TOY DRIVE TO THE TOP''


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 11:04 PM~18919363
> *''STYLISTICS TOY DRIVE TO THE TOP''
> *


X 2 FOR ALL MY BROTHERS SEE YOU SOON STYLISTICS TO THE TOP . :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 08:55 PM~18917205
> *TTT
> *


WOOD UP ERIC R U GUYS READY?!!!!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 26 2010, 09:20 PM~18917548
> *We taking Tru-Devotion? :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MARIO FOR THE SUPPORT!!!! OH N BY THE WAY THATS A GOOD LOOKING GLASS HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 27 2010, 07:55 AM~18920916
> *THANKS MARIO FOR THE SUPPORT!!!! OH N BY THE WAY THATS A GOOD LOOKING GLASS HOUSE!!!!!
> *


Thanks Homie jst trying to keep up :biggrin: See you guys at the toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 27 2010, 08:57 AM~18920927
> *Thanks Homie jst trying to keep up :biggrin:  See you guys at the toy drive :biggrin:
> *


KOOL TALK TO U LATER BRO


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 27 2010, 07:13 AM~18921031
> *KOOL TALK TO U LATER BRO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

2 mo weeks


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE CAMARADAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 26 2010, 08:20 PM~18917548
> *We taking Tru-Devotion? :biggrin:
> *




dont trip Mario, we'll take it with or with out him :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT 4 HOMIES. .... :biggrin:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

ADD TO THE LIST NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 01:36 AM~18909946
> *THIS IS A LIL ROLL CALL FOR THE 2010 ''STYLISTICS 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
> IMPERIALS CC
> KLIQUE   CC
> ...


ADDING......NITE LIFE CC FROM SANTA BARBARA,TO R LIST THANKS NITE LIFE


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 26 2010, 05:22 PM~18915181
> *TTT {STYLISTICS}!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOOD P BRO R U COMING DOWN??


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 27 2010, 07:57 AM~18920927
> *Thanks Homie jst trying to keep up :biggrin:  See you guys at the toy drive :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MARIO HOWS THE FAMILY ? SEE YOU AT THE TOY DRIVE AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Oct 27 2010, 09:27 PM~18927480
> *ADD TO THE LIST NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT . "NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 27 2010, 05:26 PM~18925005
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2 FOR THE HOMIE'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 11:31 PM~18919556
> *WOOD UP ERIC R U GUYS READY?!!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 27 2010, 08:44 PM~18926385
> *dont trip Mario, we'll take it with or with out him :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WOOD UP LOKO DID U TALK TO ERIC???


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 27 2010, 10:18 PM~18928018
> *WHATS UP MARIO HOWS THE FAMILY ? SEE YOU AT THE TOY DRIVE AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Everything is cool Joe just trying to get the car done. How is everything with you? See you at the Toy Drive. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 27 2010, 07:44 PM~18926385
> *dont trip Mario, we'll take it with or with out him :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm down, he probably wouldn't even know it was gone :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 08:46 AM~18929809
> *I'm down, he probably wouldn't even know it was gone  :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP MARIO HOW U DOING BRO?!!


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 08:18 AM~18930036
> *WAS UP MARIO HOW U DOING BRO?!!
> *


Good Homie just came back from the shop kicken it with Chino the homie that thats painting mine and Enrique's car. :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

A little over a week away.. We ready??? Are you???

We know that there are other events going on the same day and we support them as well. We doing our thing on the other side of LA. Stylistics Los Angeles would really love to see everyone at each event but we know that cant happen so for those that do come thank you for supporting Stylistics Los Angeles. For those that have obligations at other events we understand. If we were not doing our toy drive Im sure we would be at the other event as well. See everyone next Sunday.:biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 07:46 AM~18929809
> *I'm down, he probably wouldn't even know it was gone  :biggrin:
> *



I will notice. lol Tru Devotion goes no where without the owner. :biggrin: :biggrin:. Can't wait to get behind the wheel of that 75 rag and do some donuts.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 27 2010, 10:43 PM~18928277
> *X2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 28 2010, 06:16 PM~18934606
> *I will notice. lol Tru Devotion goes no where without the owner.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:.  Can't wait to get behind the wheel of that 75 rag and do some donuts.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Donuts? Shit, ok let me go swing your box!!! J/k you can take the Rag anytime you want once it's done, you just have to leave me Tru-Devotion with fully charged batteries  :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 28 2010, 03:43 PM~18932971
> *A little over a week away.. We ready??? Are you???
> 
> We know that there are other events going on the same day and we support them as well. We doing our thing on the other side of LA. Stylistics Los Angeles would really love to see everyone at each event but we know that cant happen so for those that do come thank you  for supporting Stylistics Los Angeles. For those that have obligations at other events we understand. If we were not doing our toy drive Im sure we would be at the other event as well.  See everyone next Sunday.:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

TTT


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 28 2010, 03:43 PM~18932971
> *A little over a week away.. We ready??? Are you???
> 
> We know that there are other events going on the same day and we support them as well. We doing our thing on the other side of LA. Stylistics Los Angeles would really love to see everyone at each event but we know that cant happen so for those that do come thank you  for supporting Stylistics Los Angeles. For those that have obligations at other events we understand. If we were not doing our toy drive Im sure we would be at the other event as well.  See everyone next Sunday.:biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 07:41 AM~18929777
> *Everything is cool Joe just trying to get the car done. How is everything with you? See you at the Toy Drive.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE.SEE YOU NEXT SUNDAY . THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 28 2010, 06:17 PM~18934614
> *What up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST GETING READY FOR NEXT SUNDAY HOPE YOU CAN MAKE . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 27 2010, 10:50 PM~18928319
> *WOOD UP LOKO DID U TALK TO ERIC???
> *



what up homie...,yup i talked to him and Mario... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 29 2010, 08:55 AM~18939478
> *what up homie...,yup i talked to him and Mario... :biggrin:
> *


TTT! :wave: :wave:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 29 2010, 02:07 PM~18941163
> *TTT! :wave:  :wave:
> *


SO WAT U THINK MARIO?!!!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 29 2010, 05:51 PM~18941877
> *SO WAT U THINK MARIO?!!!!!
> *


ttt for the inc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave: :yes: :h5: :run: :yes: :rant:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 05:50 PM~18943058
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:   WHAT UP GEORGE


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 05:50 PM~18943058
> *TTT
> *



What up Chino and Liz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 29 2010, 06:19 PM~18943217
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Mario   :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 29 2010, 06:32 PM~18943324
> *What up Mario     :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Eric, put some on ice i'll be right over. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Oct 29 2010, 06:19 PM~18943217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What's Up Guys. TTT for the Toy drive!!!*


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 06:50 PM~18943058
> *TTT
> *


WOOD UP DREAMWORK!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 29 2010, 07:19 PM~18943217
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Q,VO MARIO COMO ANDA TODO POR ALLA!!!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 29 2010, 07:27 PM~18943274
> *TTT :biggrin:      WHAT UP GEORGE
> *


WOOD UP ERIC DA WAS GOOD TALKING TO U, AND LIKE I TOLD ENRIQUE IS NOT ABOUT BEEN PART OF BIG CLUB ITS ABOUT BEEN PART OF A STRONG CAR CLUB
AND I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR ALL OF US 
''STYLISTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILIA''


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 30 2010, 06:13 PM~18949103
> *WOOD UP ERIC DA WAS GOOD TALKING TO U, AND LIKE I TOLD ENRIQUE IS NOT ABOUT BEEN PART OF BIG CLUB ITS ABOUT BEEN PART OF A STRONG CAR CLUB
> AND I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR ALL OF US
> ''STYLISTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILIA''
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 30 2010, 06:06 PM~18949075
> *Q,VO MARIO COMO ANDA TODO POR ALLA!!!!!!!
> *


Sup George, Just got back running around with Enrique and Eric, now just going to chill with the family. If I don't get a chance to call you tonight i'll hit you up tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 06:50 PM~18949265
> *Sup George, Just got back running around with Enrique and Eric, now just going to chill with the family. If I don't get a chance to call you tonight i'll hit you up tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Jul 27 2010, 06:07 PM~18157401
> *''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB''
> HOPE TO SEE EVERY BODY THERE!!!!!!!!
> *


HIGHCLASS WILL BE THERE
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 30 2010, 06:05 PM~18949069
> *WOOD UP DREAMWORK!!!!
> *


*Wow, finally someone who speaks my language. :biggrin: Wood Up MR. INC.
Hey do you stay in the wood or wat? Here's a ride of a Homeboy of ours that we hooked up, maybe you seen it around?*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs

*Hahaha now that is some funny Sh*t right there... Anonymous Users WTF???*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maldito65_@Oct 30 2010, 10:50 PM~18950140
> *HIGHCLASS WILL BE THERE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT HIGHCLASS!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 30 2010, 11:43 PM~18950408
> *Wow, finally someone who speaks my language. :biggrin: Wood Up MR. INC.
> Hey do you stay in the wood or wat? Here's a ride of a Homeboy of ours that we hooked up, maybe you seen it around?
> 
> ...


YEAH BRO I GROW UP IN THE CITY OF LYNWOOD, THATS A CLEAN ASS REGAL ILIKE IT!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 31 2010, 12:17 AM~18950814
> *YEAH BRO I GROW UP IN THE CITY OF LYNWOOD, THATS A CLEAN ASS REGAL ILIKE IT!!!!
> *


 *LOL... It would be sis...I do all the typing...LOL...Well hopefully we will meet you soon, It's Nice to be able to hook up with Bros. From OUR neck of the WOOD.  Well Hope You All have a Safe and Happy Halloween..*


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 31 2010, 11:46 AM~18952794
> *LOL... It would be sis...I do all the typing...LOL...Well hopefully we will meet you soon, It's Nice to be able to hook up with Bros. From OUR neck of the WOOD.  Well Hope You All have a Safe and Happy Halloween..
> *


Bring it to the toy drive next weekend at Fuddruckers in The WOOD!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 30 2010, 06:13 PM~18949103
> *WOOD UP ERIC DA WAS GOOD TALKING TO U, AND LIKE I TOLD ENRIQUE ''STYLISTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILIA'' :worship: :worship: :worship:*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 31 2010, 12:10 PM~18952957
> *I agree 100% :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 1 more week!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 31 2010, 12:10 PM~18952957
> *''STYLISTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILIA'' :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 31 2010, 09:16 PM~18955981
> *I agree 100% :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 THATS THE SAME WAY I FILL MARIO.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Oct 31 2010, 12:09 PM~18952953
> *Bring it to the toy drive next weekend at Fuddruckers in The WOOD!!
> *


 *we would but Chino has weekend commitments till 2012.*


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 1 2010, 09:47 AM~18958288
> *we would but Chino has weekend commitments till 2012.
> *


No doubt people do have lives outside of Lowriding and Car Shows.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 30 2010, 06:39 PM~18949211
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 30 2010, 06:13 PM~18949103
> *WOOD UP ERIC DA WAS GOOD TALKING TO U, AND LIKE I TOLD ENRIQUE IS NOT ABOUT BEEN PART OF BIG CLUB ITS ABOUT BEEN PART OF A STRONG CAR CLUB
> AND I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR ALL OF US
> ''STYLISTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILIA''
> *


TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 1 2010, 10:19 AM~18958516
> *TTT
> *


Sup Ruben :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump for the family


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Oct 31 2010, 11:05 PM~18956338
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: 1 more week!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



:uh: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 27 2010, 10:51 PM~18927748
> *WOOD P BRO R U COMING DOWN??
> *



U NOZE IT! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for a good cause and a good family


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 07:21 PM~18962267
> *bump for a good cause and a good family
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 1 2010, 07:25 PM~18962334
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: TTT
> *


WHATS UP ERIC.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 1 2010, 08:19 PM~18962800
> *WE WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT .SEE YOU ON SUNDAY . :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hope You all Have a Great Turn Out, God knows with this Recession, we NEED to do more for the Kids... TTT for the Toy Drive, and bringing lil ones Holiday Joy..*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hey Ruben!!! *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hey Steve!!!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT see u guys Sunday... What up Joe :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

FIVE DAYS AWAY... For those numarically impaired. FI' Daysaway... :biggrin: My espanich espeaky. No "Mas Puto"... Cinco Dias par los jugetas y caritos.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

SUNDAY homies.. SUNDAY


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 1 2010, 07:19 PM~18962800
> *WE WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 2 2010, 04:10 PM~18969505
> *
> *


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Oct 27 2010, 10:27 PM~18927480
> *ADD TO THE LIST NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


WOOD UP NITE LIFE THANKS FOR CALLING.......AND HAVE A SAVE TRIP!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 1 2010, 09:19 PM~18962800
> *WE WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


THANK U GEORGE AND ALL THEE IMPERIAL NATIONS!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 1 2010, 10:11 PM~18963414
> *TTT
> *


Q,VO RUBEN R U READY HOMIE O KE!!!!!!1


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 01:36 AM~18909946
> *THIS IS A LIL ROLL CALL FOR THE 2010 ''STYLISTICS 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
> IMPERIALS CC
> KLIQUE  CC
> ...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WERE READY ESE! LETS HAVE SOME FUN AND ENJOY THE DAY... WE'LL BE THERE.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 2 2010, 06:21 PM~18970069
> *WERE READY ESE! LETS HAVE SOME FUN AND ENJOY THE DAY... WE'LL BE THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


TRUCHA!!!! TECHNIQUES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!
.....GRASIAS TRUCHA AND THE TECHNIQUES FAMILY FOR ALL THE SUPPORT


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AY LOS MIRAMOS EL DOMINGO :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 08:21 PM~18962267
> *bump for a good cause and a good family
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 2 2010, 04:57 PM~18969881
> *Q,VO RUBEN R U READY HOMIE O KE!!!!!!1
> *


HAY HABLAMOS HOMIE.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 2 2010, 05:21 PM~18970069
> *WERE READY ESE! LETS HAVE SOME FUN AND ENJOY THE DAY... WE'LL BE THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP CARNAL.ILL SEE YOU AND THE TECHNIQUES FAMILY THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!!</span>*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PARTICIPANTS THIS WEEKEND.
REMEMBER ITS ALL FOR THE KIDS.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

sunday  sunday
Come join the fun sun and cars at Fuddrucker in Lakewood this Sunday Nov 7th. Nice tropheys, people, rides, and food...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Nov 3 2010, 07:35 AM~18974229
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PARTICIPANTS THIS WEEKEND.
> REMEMBER ITS ALL FOR THE KIDS.
> *


*GOOD LUCK, HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT TURN OUT OF TOYS.*


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

BUMP BUMP


just a few days away.. start cleanin them rides!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: BTW,YOUR TREY'S ROOF LOOKS BADASS :worship:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

4 more days...... forecast calls for perfect whether 70 high and 53 low.  
Wut more can u ask for.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackngold_@Nov 3 2010, 10:31 PM~18980654
> *4 more days...... forecast calls for perfect whether 70 high and 53 low.
> Wut more can u ask for.
> *


WOOD UP BROTHER READY FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!WE GONNA MEET UP WITH R NEW BRTHERS FROM THE I.E


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Nov 2 2010, 07:20 AM~18965817
> *FIVE DAYS AWAY... For those numarically impaired. FI' Daysaway... :biggrin: My espanich espeaky. No "Mas Puto"... Cinco Dias par los jugetas y caritos.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 3 2010, 09:36 PM~18980706
> *WOOD UP BROTHER READY FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!WE GONNA MEET UP WITH R NEW BRTHER FOR THE I.E
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 3 2010, 09:36 PM~18980706
> *WOOD UP BROTHER READY FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!WE GONNA MEET UP WITH R NEW BRTHERS FROM THE I.E
> *


HOPE TO MEET YOU ALL ON SAT.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

keep my family on top....

gonna be a good show and a good cause


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 4 2010, 12:46 AM~18981857
> *HOPE TO MEET YOU ALL ON SAT.
> *


WE BE THERE BRO JUS TEXT ME UR ADRESS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2010, 10:06 AM~18983538
> *
> *


WOOD UP BROTHERHOOD!!!!!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 4 2010, 02:21 PM~18985435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE CURLY N Q PIENSAS CANIJO


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

big boss george whats up brotha


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 3 2010, 11:46 PM~18981857
> *HOPE TO MEET YOU ALL ON SAT.
> *


X2 WILL BE THERE . :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

*ttmft*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Nov 4 2010, 09:36 PM~18989528
> *ttmft
> *


TX GOOD TIMES OC SEE U ON SUNDAY


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

T T T


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

A Show For A Good Cause!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

2 more days...


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

STYLISTICS.......
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 4 2010, 03:56 PM~18986266
> *big boss george whats up brotha
> *


JUS HERE BROTHERHOOD GETTING READY FOR THE TOY DRIVE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YA MERO LISTO :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump... good cause, good show, good time....


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

:wow: TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS SEE YOU ALL ON SUNDAY . :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT for the Toy Drive, I hope you all bring plenty of lil ones a big smile for Christmas!!!*


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

This Sunday


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Nov 5 2010, 09:39 PM~18998582
> *This Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS.


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Nov 5 2010, 10:56 PM~18999114
> *TTT
> *


SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY . TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

TTT whats good Joe!

Sunday is the day homies, get them cars clean and show up ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

We'll see you guys tomarrow


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Tomorrow tomorrow your only a day away...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Nov 5 2010, 09:39 PM~18998582
> *This Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with the Toy Drive


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

for the best show goin... BUMP!


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

See you Vatos Tomorrow.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Is it raining LA right now?


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

No Rain.T T T


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

come on alex u know this is your jam







wash up them rides homies... lookin like a good day for a show tomorrow!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 6 2010, 05:57 AM~18999915
> *We'll see you guys tomarrow
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIES :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Nov 6 2010, 05:56 PM~19003157
> *See you Vatos Tomorrow.
> *


SEE YOU TOMORROW HOMIES. THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

WELL HAVE TO GO TO SLEEP NOW BUT HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY ON SUNDAY . GOD BLESS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

''STYLISTICS CC WILL LIKE TO THANKS ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND ADVANCE FOR THE SUPPORT GOD BLESS ALL U PEOPLE,


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SEE U IN A FEW HRS CARNAL :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

George said it right.. 

thank you in advance for the support.. 

gonna be a good day and a good show.. say hi to my brothas for me homies


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 7 2010, 03:03 AM~19006172
> *''STYLISTICS CC WILL LIKE TO THANKS ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND ADVANCE FOR THE SUPPORT GOD BLESS ALL U PEOPLE,
> *


GETING READY ROLL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

Come on all car clubs and solo riders.. Toy drive is on.. And we already have High Class, Amigos, Santana, King of Kings, Swift, Sinners, Illustrious,LA's Finest, The Artistics,Delinquents and our style Are already here.. We know about the time change...If you have any questions call 562-572-8958.


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rollin in, unique ladies from San Diego, the crowd from SD, streetstyle, majestics, techniques, together, ruthless, vintage bombs,our style, way of life, delegation,imperials, all eyes on us. West side familia, southbound, westbound.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

Here and looks like a good turn out!


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

Citywide, uce, millenium, forever clownin, strictly family, reflections, best of friends. Pride, dedicated riders, Latin world, all in attendance...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Voltron_@Nov 7 2010, 09:58 AM~19007113
> *Here and looks like a good turn out!
> *


*PICS?*


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

Tried to upload photos at bestbuy... Didn't work.. They will be up later tonight..
Also here from Santa Barbara, Nite Life....
We also have Maniacos, Royal Image..Good Times, Reflections,,,Memories, Way of Life


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@Nov 7 2010, 03:09 PM~19008309
> *Tried to upload photos at bestbuy... Didn't work.. They will be up later tonight..
> Also here from Santa Barbara, Nite Life....
> We also have Maniacos, Royal Image..
> *


:thumbsup:
QUE VO DESDE TU HERMANOS EN LA FLA.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Jul 27 2010, 05:07 PM~18157401
> *''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB''
> HOPE TO SEE EVERY BODY THERE!!!!!!!!
> *



Sorry carnal had to work ...... Next year !!


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

We here... It's cracking!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

numbers were good that i heard from roger

cant wait to see pics...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I have to send out my deepest apologies to my Stylistics Brothers for missing the event. I was called into work pretty much last minute last night and had to do a double split shift today at work. I will make it up to everyone very soon. Sometimes I wish I had a regular 9-5 job instead of being on call 24 hours a day 7 days a week.    To make matters even worse I busted my head open. No bueno...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

all good alex, everyone knows you would be there fa sho if there was ANY chance you could brotha,.... 

we're all there even if we arent ... STYLISTICS FAMILY


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Good Show!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Great Show, Family and Best of Friends had a great time.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Nov 7 2010, 05:43 PM~19010195
> *Good Show!
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

long distance homies are waitin on pics brothas


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanx Stylistics for putting on a good event for a good cause!
much luv & respect from DelinquentZ CC heres sum of my pics









































































/ab274/six1dipper/018.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

Had a great day, with alot of good people!!!, ALL FOR A CAUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

DelinquentZ CC


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 7 2010, 07:39 PM~19011311
> *Had a great day, with alot of good people!!!, ALL FOR A CAUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 I had a real good time today. Hanging out with some good people, good music and lots of Beautiful rides. TTT! for STYLISTICS C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for pics!!!!! more when you can


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

GREAT PICS...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NICE SHOW HOMIES SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats on a great event to my friends from Stylistics LA.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin: GREAT SHOW!!! MANIACOS C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

great show and good cause!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Nov 7 2010, 04:43 PM~19010195
> *Good Show!
> 
> 
> ...


X2...GREAT SHOW... :biggrin: SEE YA NEXT YEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 7 2010, 06:59 PM~19011562
> *thanks for pics!!!!! more when you can
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Nov 7 2010, 07:07 PM~19011646
> *GREAT PICS...
> *


thnx


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 7 2010, 07:58 PM~19011551
> *X2 I had a real good time today. Hanging out with some good people, good music and lots of Beautiful rides. TTT! for STYLISTICS C.C. :biggrin:
> *


X2 WAS NICE SEEING ALL THE GOOD PEOPLE OUT ENJOYING A GOOD SHOW . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@Nov 7 2010, 01:09 PM~19008309
> *Tried to upload photos at bestbuy... Didn't work.. They will be up later tonight..
> Also here from Santa Barbara, Nite Life....
> We also have Maniacos, Royal Image..Good Times, Reflections,,,Memories, Way of Life
> *


you said you went to best buy to upload pix? :roflmao: thats ghetto.......its all good i would have done the same shit :biggrin:


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Was a good show had a good will be there next year :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

I would like to say thank you to all the car clubs and solo riders that came out and helped support our toy drive. It was a huge success....we couldn't have done it without you...also thanks to all my "Real Stylistics" brothers..we all worked together to make this toy drive a success.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

great show


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

had an awsome time.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)

some pictures from the show. gonna post alot more later today. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

GOOD TURN OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE.. WE"LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR... TECHNIQUES HAD A FIRME TIME GRACIAS STYLISTICS... :biggrin:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

On behalf of all my STYLISTICS brothers I would like to thank everyone who came out and supported our cause. We had a great turn out of beautiful cars and people from all over from up north in Santa Barbara down to SanDiego. Without all of you this event would not be as succesfull, this is a show that you guys make happen and we appreciate everyone of you.


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 8 2010, 12:12 AM~19013791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture Big Mike! Thanks uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 8 2010, 01:12 AM~19013791
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :biggrin: THAT'S A BAD PIC MIKE! MAKE A BAD EVENT POSTER! :wow: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@Nov 8 2010, 08:34 AM~19014903
> *I would like to say thank you to all the car clubs and solo riders that came out and helped support our toy drive. It was a huge success....we couldn't have done it without you...also thanks to all my "Real Stylistics" brothers..we all worked together to make this toy drive a success.
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: What up Stylistics glad you guys had a good show for a good cause :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I HAVEN'T BEEN TO ANY LOWRIDER SHOWS IN ALMOST A YEAR. BUT I'M GLAD TO HAVE COME TO THE STYLISTIC TOY DRIVE SHOW. THE PEOPLE WERE AS GOOD AS THE SHOW MAKING A FUN TIME AND MOST MEMORABLE. SO I WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND MY CONGRADULATIONS FOR A JOB WELL DONE TO THE STYLISTICS. I LOOK FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR FOR SURE! :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave: uffin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

THEE ARTISTiCS c.C had a good time 
as well as SICKONE PHOTOGRAPHy


----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

WHAT UP HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@Nov 7 2010, 08:35 AM~19006992
> *Rollin in, unique ladies from San Diego, the crowd from SD, streetstyle, majestics, techniques, together, ruthless, vintage bombs,our style, way of life, delegation,imperials, all eyes on us. West side familia, southbound, westbound.
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: our style los angeles cc had agoo time


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Nov 8 2010, 09:34 PM~19021305
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  our style los angeles cc  had agoo time
> *


Thank you brothers for your continued support as always!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I see the big "T" was in the house representing to the fullest. Clowny on his vicla, Joey in his Lincoln, Ray in the Caddy and Marcelo in his 62 rag you all look chingon as always my Brothers.</span>* :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

NICE TURN OUT WE HAD A GOOD FUN TIME 
NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I see the big "T" was in the house representing to the fullest. Clowny on his vicla, Joey in his Lincoln, Ray in the Caddy and Marcelo in his 62 rag you all look chingon as always my Brothers.</span>* :nicoderm: uffin: :420:
> [ /quote]
> :cheesy: Yes u did Techniques Gracias to all of u once again for the support....


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Nov 8 2010, 10:38 PM~19022049
> *NICE TURN OUT WE HAD A GOOD FUN TIME
> NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA
> *


 :cheesy: thank you nite life for the support see at your show.


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

STYLISTICS YOU GUYS DID IT. IT WAS A GOOD TIME OUT THERE CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR. BUT FOR NOW WE WAIT FOR ALL YOU GUYS AT THE PICNIC NEXT SUNDAY AT AMERICAN LEGION 11269 S. GARFIELD AVE. SOUTH GATE CA 90280.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackngold+Nov 8 2010, 04:41 PM~19019066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool pics Dedicated Riderz had a good time at the toy drive see y'all on the next one...


> _Originally posted by allure_@Nov 9 2010, 01:14 AM~19023119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HAPPY TO SEE THERE WAS A GREAT TURN OUT, i KNOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF SMILES ON LIL ONES FACES THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

looks like it was a great show


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YEAS IT WAS,ALSO HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE GOODTIME FAMILIA TOO :thumbsup: 
















































:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Came up from Sd had a good ass time nice show! Thanks 2 all da homies from los who showed love! Well worth da trip!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hey Bros. Looks like you had a Great Turn Out..*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

1ST OF ALL STYLISTICS CAR CLUB WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTTING 0UR 5TH ANNUAL ''TOY DRIVE''!!!!!!!!!!! 
IMPERIALS CC
UNIQUE LADIES CC FROM SAN DIEGO
CROW CC FROM SAN DIEGO
STREETSTYLE L.A 
COMPTON MAJESTICS...........H.P MAJESTICS
THECHNIQUES CC
OUR STYLE SOUTH BAY..........OUR STYLE LOS ANGELES
WAY OF LIFE CC
VINTAGE BOMS CC
HIGH CLASS L.A AND O.C 
DELEGATION L.A
WEST SIDE FAMILIA CC
VIEJITOS CC
SOUTHBOUD CC
THEE ARTISTICS L.A AND O.C
WESTBOUND CC
FOREVERCLOWNIN CC
CITY WIDE CC
DELINQUENTS SOUTH BAY AREA
USO L.A AND USO H.A
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
PRIDE CC
OG NITE LIFE FROM SANTA BARBARA
MANIACOS LA CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
GOOD TIMES O.C
SANTANA CC
KINGS OF KINGS
ILLUSTRIOUS L.A CC
TRADITION CC 
BOM CONNECTION CC
CLASSIC MEMORIES CC
MILLENIUM CC
STRICTLY FAMILY L.A AND SAN DIEGO
REFLECTIONS CC
SINNERS CC
AMIGOS L.A
DEDICATED RIDAZ L.A CC
LATIN WORLD L.A CC
MEMORIES O.C CC
OUR IMAGE L.A CC
SWIFT CC
RUTHLESS CC
LAs FINEST CC
BETHER DAYS CC
''ANGEL AND VERONICA'' FROM TOGETHER
THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 9 2010, 08:45 PM~19030311
> *1ST OF ALL STYLISTICS CAR CLUB WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL  CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTTING  0UR 5TH ANNUAL ''TOY DRIVE''!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMPERIALS CC
> UNIQUE LADIES CC FROM SAN DIEGO
> ...


WE HAD A GREAT TIME SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 9 2010, 09:45 PM~19030311
> *1ST OF ALL STYLISTICS CAR CLUB WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL  CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTTING  0UR 5TH ANNUAL ''TOY DRIVE''!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMPERIALS CC
> UNIQUE LADIES CC FROM SAN DIEGO
> ...


SI'MON.....


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 9 2010, 09:45 PM~19030311
> *1ST OF ALL STYLISTICS CAR CLUB WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL  CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTTING  0UR 5TH ANNUAL ''TOY DRIVE''!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMPERIALS CC
> UNIQUE LADIES CC FROM SAN DIEGO
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great show


----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)

had a great time at the show. stylistics cc does it again. if you werent at this show you missed out on tons and tons of the best lowriders out there. cant wait for the next one! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 9 2010, 09:45 PM~19030311
> *1ST OF ALL STYLISTICS CAR CLUB WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL  CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTTING  0UR 5TH ANNUAL ''TOY DRIVE''!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMPERIALS CC
> UNIQUE LADIES CC FROM SAN DIEGO
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Nov 7 2010, 04:33 PM~19009250
> *Sorry carnal had to work ...... Next year !!
> *


NO PROBLEM AMIGO ITS ALLWAY THE NEXT ONE!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Nov 7 2010, 06:43 PM~19010195
> *Good Show!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TO THEE IMPERIALS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 9 2010, 09:45 PM~19030311
> *1ST OF ALL STYLISTICS CAR CLUB WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL  CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTTING  0UR 5TH ANNUAL ''TOY DRIVE''!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMPERIALS CC
> UNIQUE LADIES CC FROM SAN DIEGO
> ...


WE ARE ALWAYS GONNA SHOW SUPPORT FOR A GOOD CAUSE :biggrin: 
THANK YOU STYLISTICS CC FOR HAVING US THERE


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Nov 7 2010, 08:23 PM~19011155
> *thanx Stylistics for putting on a good event for a good cause!
> much luv & respect from DelinquentZ CC heres sum of my pics
> 
> ...


THANKS TO U GUYS, THE OTHER CLUBS AND THE SOLO RIDERS FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN CUZ ALL U GUYS MAKE THE SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Nov 7 2010, 08:34 PM~19011263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS BRO THANKS FOR TAKING UR TIME!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Nov 7 2010, 08:40 PM~19011327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS AGAIN


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Nov 8 2010, 11:19 AM~19015636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS,..........NOT BAD FOR A TOY DRIVE 87 TROPHIES


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 8 2010, 12:50 PM~19016415
> *GOOD TURN OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE..  WE"LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR... TECHNIQUES HAD A FIRME TIME GRACIAS STYLISTICS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TECHNIQUES ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Nov 8 2010, 08:49 PM~19020346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Nov 8 2010, 08:54 PM~19020401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICES PICS BRO!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Nov 8 2010, 09:05 PM~19020512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 8 2010, 11:20 PM~19021852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING NEW PETER!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Nov 9 2010, 02:09 AM~19023092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Nov 9 2010, 02:14 AM~19023119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY VERY GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 9 2010, 07:42 PM~19028736
> *YEAS IT WAS,ALSO HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE GOODTIME FAMILIA TOO :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS VICTOR ILL SEE U ON SUNDAY


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 10 2010, 07:26 PM~19037467
> *VERY VERY GOOD JOB!!!
> *


WHAT UP GEORGE :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Nov 9 2010, 08:14 PM~19029027
> *Came up from Sd had a good ass time nice show! Thanks 2 all da homies from los who showed love! Well worth da trip!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS CROW CC WE SE U ON DEC 12


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Nov 10 2010, 01:47 AM~19031749
> *had a great time at the show. stylistics cc does it again. if you werent at this show you missed out on tons and tons of the best lowriders out there. cant wait for the next one! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW BRO FOR A LIL TOY DRIVE I WAS SUPRISE OUT OF 278 ENTRIES WE COUNTED ONLY 13 EUROS INCLUDING CARS AND TRUCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 9 2010, 05:42 PM~19028736
> *YEAS IT WAS,ALSO HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE GOODTIME FAMILIA TOO :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


good show


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 9 2010, 09:56 PM~19029923
> *Hey Bros. Looks like you had a Great Turn Out..
> *


THANKS GOD WE DID BROTHERHOOD,.....AND I WILL LIKE TO THANKS ALL THE BROTHERS AND SISTERS FROM ALL THE DIFRENT CHAPTERS!!!!!
!!!!!!1CUZ THERS IS NO ''I'' IN THIS TEAM!!!!!!!!
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHERHOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 10 2010, 08:28 PM~19037488
> *THANKS VICTOR ILL SEE U ON SUNDAY
> *


ORA PUES :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 10 2010, 08:29 PM~19037497
> *WHAT UP GEORGE :biggrin:
> *


WOOD UP BRTHERHOOD!!!!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 10 2010, 09:37 PM~19038818
> *WOOD UP BRTHERHOOD!!!!!
> *


YOU KNOW JUST GETTING READY


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 10 2010, 10:54 PM~19039072
> *YOU KNOW JUST GETTING READY
> *


THATS WOOD UP BROTHERHOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Nov 8 2010, 08:05 PM~19020512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICTURES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. PLEASE POST MORE PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 8 2010, 10:20 PM~19021852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT . :wave: :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best of Friends had a great time!


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 10 2010, 08:00 PM~19037804
> *THANKS GOD WE DID BROTHERHOOD,.....AND I WILL LIKE TO THANKS ALL THE BROTHERS AND SISTERS FROM ALL THE DIFRENT CHAPTERS!!!!!
> !!!!!!1CUZ THERS IS NO ''I'' IN THIS TEAM!!!!!!!!KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHERHOOD!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: 
whats the happs...


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2010, 11:41 PM~19040201
> *
> *


 GOOOOOD SHOW VATOS


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2010, 11:41 PM~19040201
> *
> *


taking it to the top for the homies... "siempre"


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2010, 11:41 PM~19040201
> *
> *


taking it to the top for the homies... "siempre"


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2010, 11:41 PM~19040201
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 9 2010, 09:45 PM~19030311
> *1ST OF ALL STYLISTICS CAR CLUB WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL  CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTTING  0UR 5TH ANNUAL ''TOY DRIVE''!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMPERIALS CC
> UNIQUE LADIES CC FROM SAN DIEGO
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 12 2010, 09:17 AM~19050351
> *
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BIG LOUU AND FAMILIA!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 11 2010, 10:07 PM~19047272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE FLIKAS CARNAL!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 11 2010, 12:41 AM~19040201
> *
> *


THA SICK ONE!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 12 2010, 11:20 AM~19051841
> *THA SICK ONE!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT
> *


X2 TO THE TOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 11 2010, 12:41 AM~19040201
> *
> *


Q BONITA FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 13 2010, 07:39 PM~19061476
> *Q BONITA FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 12 2010, 11:20 AM~19051841
> *THA SICK ONE!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT
> *


 :0 :0 
thanks to you


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 9 2010, 09:45 PM~19030311
> *1ST OF ALL STYLISTICS CAR CLUB WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL  CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTTING  0UR 5TH ANNUAL ''TOY DRIVE''!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMPERIALS CC
> UNIQUE LADIES CC FROM SAN DIEGO
> ...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Nov 15 2010, 06:36 PM~19076241
> *I am ready.
> *


 *Thank you Stylistics LA for making the LADIES feel at home...Congratulations on a very successful event...we had an awesome day..*.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maldito65_@Nov 15 2010, 05:49 PM~19075278
> *
> *


THANKS MALDITO AND THE HIGH CLASS FAMILIA


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Nov 15 2010, 11:31 PM~19079101
> * Thank you Stylistics LA for making the LADIES feel at home...Congratulations on a very successful event...we had an awesome day...
> *


THANKS UNIQUE LADIE FOR THE SUPPORT AND ILL SEE U GUYS ON DEC,12


----------

